# IASCA 1X AutoGear SQ Challenge July 30



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round two of the Red River Showdown moves to AutoGear in Edmond OK just outside OKC with a 1X IASCA SQC show on July 30.

What: 1X IASCA SQ ONLY show
When: Saturday July 30, 2016. Registration opens at 9ish, judging begins at 10.
How much: $20

Hope to see a lot of you guys out for this one!!
Saturday we had 9 cars in Plano and I would hope we have at least that many at AutoGear.

Saturday, July 30, 2016 Auto Gear SPE [SQC]

For those of you who have questions about the Red River Shootout and what we are doing feel free to email me directly at
[email protected]
Thanks
Howard


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm...I'm on vacation starting in the am. Bet my kid would love to see a show.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Come on!! Would be nice to see you again.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I'm seriously thinking about it. As in throw something in the junkyard dog and actually doing something besides standing around.....

Anyone know where I can download the iasca rule book?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

IASCA.com


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, there. Lol. Maybe a rookie class $500 build for ****s and giggles. I'll have like 3 days to build...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's plenty of time! Lol


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

All I really need is to find a pair of cheap 10's between San Antonio and amarillo, too late to order anything


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

You should buy the Hertz/Audison stuff I took out of the Accord


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I said cheap.....and what did you replace it all with?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll take $850 for it all. 
Audison LrX 5.1k
Audison BitOne 
Hertz MLK165
Hertz ML250

I replaced it with Kicker Q Class equipment.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn, you had to tell me this after I started collecting stuff for a horn install.( Not what will show up sat if it happens). Only blows the budget by $350 bucks, for good stuff. 

The reason for the tight budget was a thread from a couple of months ago.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If I were to make this I'd let you borrow my Genesis 10 or ID8 for the show. You'd be responsible for the box and not blowing the sub though. Too late for me to switch my off days around though.

Jason, I might have to try to pry that amp away from you. Don't need any of the other stuff. One of my 120.4's MIGHT have shingles...as in randomly pops the speakers hooked to it. Sometimes just one of them, sometimes all of them, rarely the same one twice in a row. Hasn't taken one out yet and not sure how hard it's actually "popping" it excursion wise.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I sent a pm on the whole thing last night...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Aight that's cool. The Arc ks and xdi v2 are at the top of the list for Mosconi replacements when the time comes. My problem might actually be a bad connection where the MAXIpad blades go into this Stinger block I've had forever. Have a new MIDI block to put in since those things need to be replaced every once in a while anyway.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Less than 24 hours to go. The fridge is stocked up with drinks and got gift bags for the competitors


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, be rolling out the door in a little while. No system installed.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Are the okc guys still doing Fri dinners?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> Are the okc guys still doing Fri dinners?




We do, but not tonight. I guess everyone is saving it up for tomorrow.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We have 2 spots left inside for the first set of cars to be judged.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

So nice having a shop with A/C that's big enough to hold 8 cars at time to do judging. Sure makes hanging out at a show in Oklahoma at the end of July enjoyable!


----------

